# Where is the 3.2 Engine Number Location?



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Variations of this question have been asked but I've not managed to find an answer. I've started down this route out of curiosity only because I cannot find the damn thing and it is annoying me.

On the sticker in the service log and in the boot, there is only the engine code - BHE. On the sticker in the engine compartment on top of the offside wing where the VIN is repeated, there is a number BHExxxx. However, my local dealer says that it should be 6 not 4 figures for an engine number and looked my car up, from its VIN, on the Audi system which has the same 6 figure number as on my V5C. There is a sticker half way down the engine on the near side which has no recognisable numbers at all!

So the VIN agrees with the V5C and the V5C details agree with Audi's records - all I want to do is find the engine number on the vehicle to agree with the V5C and Audi.

I am sure that I'm missing a trick (like the V5 leading 0s are padding and that there engine numbers presently only have 4 significant figures).


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

From the Bentley Manual....

Technical data: Engine number

The engine number (engine code and serial number) can be found at the joint between the engine and transmission (arrow).










There is also a sticker on the cylinder head cover showing the "engine code" and "serial number".

The engine code is also included on the vehicle data sticker.

Note: The engine code is additionally marked at the engine lifting eye (right side).

btw, engine code for V6 is BHE as you already know.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Thank's Chip. Glad to see that other people are wasting work's bandwidth!!!

Out torch and inspection mirror.....


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

working at home - so my own bandwidth I'm wasting 

glad to help (btw original post edited to include pic)


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

It could either be printed as BHE 00xxxx or BHE xxxx . This is because when your car was built, Audi was yet to build it's 10,000 BHE engine :wink:


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

OK - my recognition skill suck. Just been to look under the bonnet and still cannot see it. Would those more technically minded tell me what I can see in the diagram to orientate me. Alternatively, can I get to the cylinder head without surgery? Engine bays seem to have so many cosmetic covers these days....


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

hmmm... looking at the pic i posted i'd say thats looking end-on to the lh end of engine. the big round thing is the crankshaft pully for the drive belt, the bit to the far left of the pic is the lh inner cv...

i reckon to see this you are looking through the lh inner wheel arch... so without removing wheel etc a mirror on a stick may be the only way to see this...


----------



## robbedwell (Mar 13, 2011)

did you manage to locate the number and how did it relate to the label inside the wing panel? regards rob


----------



## ronzy (Jun 4, 2011)

Im having the same issue myself only on an AUM 150bhp engine, the AUM number on the chassis id sticker (inner wing) has only 4 digits ( AUM xxxx ) but it seems the AUM number should be six, as on V5 document, in my case however i can read the barcode sticker on the cam belt cover and it does read AUM with six digits ( AUM xxxxxx ) , this number is correct with the V5 but different from the one on the wing in ever way and is not preceeded with 0's either.

Question is why are they different? what does the 4 digit one mean if its not an engine number?


----------

